# Can I carry this on? (Air Canada / Minstar)



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to Florida. Two flights, Ottawa to Montreal, connecting there to Fort Myers. I haven't tried to bring anything that's outside the 'box' in a while. It's small and I can carry it over my shoulder, but it's around 25" long. 

The Minstar is a travel guitar that is basically a Strat neck with pickups. 

Think I'll have any issues? Anyone carry on a guitar lately? This is literally the smallest guitar thatI could possibly pack. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

** Exception: *String instruments (e.g. guitars, violins and violas) can be carried on board as long as they fit in the overhead bin _and_ there is space available in the cabin at time of boarding. _In some cases, a seat may also be purchased for these instruments. Contact Air Canada Reservations for more information._

I would call to confirm and print a copy of their rules to carry with me just in case, but it should be no problem to fit in overhead bin.

Air Canada stringed instrument rules here.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Good idea about printing off their rules. I'll keep a copy in the bag. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Just a follow up to this. I was able to bring it. No questions asked, no hassle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

great to hear!
thanks for the update


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Just a follow up to this. I was able to bring it. No questions asked, no hassle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool--hey if they let that kid on the last flight I took with his giant skateboard--they should let you on too.
(Nothing against the kid or the skateboard--just comparing stuff)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

The Ministar sounds great beside the pool. Glad I brought it. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

